# GVU: Stärkere Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen



## Heiko (21 März 2005)

Die Gesellschaft zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen (GVU) gibt heute in einer Pressemeldung bekannt, dass die Zahl der von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden gegen Raubkopierer eingeleiteten Verfahren im Jahr 2004 einen neuen Höchststand erreicht hat. Nach Aussage der GVU sei das "Problembewusstsein der Strafverfolgungsbehörden signifikant gestiegen".

Konkret gibt die Gesellschaft an, die Zahl der Durchsuchungen mit Beteiligung der GVU sei um 51 Prozent von 1377 im Jahre 2003 auf 2084 im Jahre 2004 gestiegen. Im Bereich der raubkopierten Filme sei die Zahl der durch die GVU eingeleiteten Verfahren sogar um 65 % gestiegen. Die Zahl der beschlagnahmten Raubkopien habe der GVU zufolge im Jahre 2004 bei 450.000 gelegen.

Kritik übt die GVU an den Plänen der Bundesregierung, die Ende März die Abstimmung über die Einführung einer sogenannten "Bagatellklausel" im Urheberrecht plant. Beabsichtigt ist, Nutzer die "rechtswidrig Vervielfältigungen nur in geringer Zahl und ausschließlich zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch" herstellen ausdrücklich nicht zu bestrafen. Nach Ansicht der GVU reichen die schon jetzt möglichen Instrumentarien der Staatsanwaltschaft - zum Beispiel die Einstellung des Verfahrens bei geringwertigen Vergehen - aus um "tat- und schuldangemessen zu urteilen".

Nach Ansicht der GVU geht von den Zahlen Signalwirkung aus: "Damit wird eine klare Botschaft an die Raubkopierer ausgesandt: Die Behörden nehmen Urheberrechtsverletzungen zunehmend ernster und die Strafen werden härter."

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050321_01.php
http://www.gvu.de/de/presse/presse_m/presse_m_20.php?navid=27


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2006)

Was ist denn nun in Hamburg wieder los? Die GVU soll Raubkopierer gesponsort haben: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68760

Da gab es doch mal so eine Diskussion über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Auswertung von Gutachten durch die GVU. Hat mal bitte einer einen Link dazu parat?


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es doch mal so eine Diskussion über die Rechtmäßigkeit der Auswertung von Gutachten durch die GVU.


Bauchschmerzen hatte ich damit schon immer.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Januar 2006)

Der passende  Kommentar.


----------

